# I may sounds stupid in asking...



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

but is there anyway to reinforce lug nuts... mine dont seem to like to stay tight, I have to tighten them around once a week just to make sure my wheels dont fall off and its getting annoying, I probably already bent the dame wheels already, and I tighten them pretty fucking hard... any suggestions?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

What are you using to tighten them? If you tighten them to about 80ftlbs you should be fine. Mine have never come loose.


----------



## Angel Carrier (Sep 29, 2003)

i had that problem before. i realize my lugs were loose on the hub, casing movement and lug nuts were coming loose.

i replaced my lugs (threads on there grabbing onto the hub were bad) and solved the problem.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

are you running steelies ?
If so when they came loose the first time they may have wallerd
out the wholes where the lugs make contact with the rim. if this is the case you'll have to replace the rims...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

im running 17's... I am tightening them to what I think is pretty frickin hard, I dont have any air guns, but I do have a wratchet and a 4 foot pole...


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

as I said it maybe the about mentoined, also you may have the wroung lugs for the style of wheels(aftermarket)with stock lugs
maybe...


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Yeah, you need longer lugnuts, IMO. This happened to me when
I used the stock lugnuts with my aftermarket wheels. Screwed
up the studs, too  .


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

some slight vibration can also cause this, check the wheels for balance and bends.


----------

